# "Say Hello To My Little Friend"



## greeneyedblackcat (Nov 9, 2010)

I figured that I would do something a little different with this one, a mini Tommy Gun Pencil. It was crafted from parkerized tool steel and claro walnut burl. The pencil uses a liquid graphite refill, it writes like a pen and erases like a pencil. I have an obscene amount of build time in this pencil. I hope you all like it>>>>The Cat  :cat:


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 9, 2010)

Like it??  Jim that is insanely cool.


----------



## bensoelberg (Nov 9, 2010)

That is awesome.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Nov 9, 2010)

There are people such as myself who feel pretty good about themselves after successflully tapping some threads on a kitless build....and then this shows up. lol. Man, what a work of art that is. How long does something like that take?


----------



## bitshird (Nov 9, 2010)

Jim, it is so good to see you posting you ultra incredible works of mayhem, that can also write, you are an amazing guy and I guess you could say I kind of like your little friend, the time and work show the work of a great artisan.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Another amazing creation Jim .


----------



## witz1976 (Nov 9, 2010)

Now that is unique!  Great looking gun!


----------



## hewunch (Nov 9, 2010)

unreal!


----------



## nativewooder (Nov 9, 2010)

Can't make up my mind whether it's "incredible" or just "awesome"!!!


----------



## renowb (Nov 9, 2010)

Very very cool! I bet it spits out the lead!:biggrin:


----------



## Timebandit (Nov 9, 2010)

This is sickening!!!!No really............................i feel sick to my stomache..........................just trying to figure out how you not only came up with this idea but how you made it a reality!!

Going to go sulk now and put my store bought kit together.......................


----------



## thewishman (Nov 9, 2010)

Need a new organization "Reimagining Styli" 

That is a fantastic creation!


----------



## el_d (Nov 9, 2010)

.....


Do you sell kits?????:frown:

In the word of my son "PRETTY FEEKIN AWESOME"


----------



## Super Dave (Nov 9, 2010)

Great Job!!

Dave


----------



## PenPal (Nov 9, 2010)

Personally pleasing. As a worker in Metal and Wood Awesome, as a penmaker tremendously
impressed.

Thank you for your input at all times in all seasons love the Workmanship, detail, construction. I can only guess you use tensile cause you can.

You and my mate Skippy make my day glad you continue to innovate.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## EBorraga (Nov 9, 2010)

Definately a masterpiece!! And don't attempt to take that street sweeper into the courthouse


----------



## Rfturner (Nov 9, 2010)

Whenever I see your pens I look at them and think are they showing off thier newest gun or is that a pen then I see who posted it and I instantly know. You do amazing work thankyou for the inspiration and desire to improve.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 9, 2010)

Outstanding work as always Jim, thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Muggsy1776 (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow! Fantastic job!  I can't wait to see the little violin case that it goes in...


----------



## aggromere (Nov 9, 2010)

You are amazing.  I'm glad you are posting pens again.


----------



## alphageek (Nov 9, 2010)

greeneyedblackcat said:


> I figured that I would do something a little different with this one, a mini Tommy Gun Pencil. It was crafted from parkerized tool steel and claro walnut burl. The pencil uses a liquid graphite refill, it writes like a pen and erases like a pencil. I have an obscene amount of build time in this pencil. I hope you all like it>>>>The Cat  :cat:



LOL... you think you spent an obscene amount of build time?   I have a feeling that if I won the lottery, quit my job, and spent all my free time on duplicating this, I'd be a VERY old man by the time I was done.

Beautiful as always.  I don't know where your pens all end up, but personally I hope they make you a HUGE amount of $$$$ and end up in some collectors hands where they will be appreciated.


----------



## LizardSpit (Nov 9, 2010)

WOW just awesome!!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 9, 2010)

Rat a tat tat  - your a cool cat.  Love it.


----------



## boxerman (Nov 9, 2010)

That is one bad boy. Totally awesome.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 9, 2010)

That's off the hook Jim! Awesome brain power and work, doesn't matter how long it takes it's the end result that counts.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## galoot_loves_tools (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm...I'm...practically speechless. That is freaking AWESOME!


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 9, 2010)

I am so thrilled when I manage to get a CA/BLO finish without dull spots on a pen, than along comes Greeneyedblack or Skiprat and all my pitiful accomplishments go down the drain.  Now I'm Mad!  Naw! just turned green eyed myself.  What a magnificent piece of fine art.
Charles


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 10, 2010)

Fantastic!!!!! 

What is 'Parkerized'? Is that the same as annealed?


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow that is amazing.  Quite breathtaking piece of work.  If I am looking at that right the round clip locks in by pulling the slide back?  Is that right.  You do some absolutely fantastic work.  I wouldnt mind seeing some of your work in person.  It might make me end up throwing all my stuff away though.

Again its great to see you posting again.


----------



## RAdams (Nov 10, 2010)

absolutely mind blowing. An engineering masterpiece to rival the rest of your work. A piece that only you could accomplish. 

It looks like it would take .22 shorts or maybe .17 hmr or something. You know Gaston Glock got his start making combs! We already know you make artilery! Why not handguns, or "mini" guns!! 

Man, that thing is cool. Awe inspiring.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Fantastic!!!!!
> 
> What is 'Parkerized'? Is that the same as annealed?


 
Simply put "Parkerizing" is like Anodizing for tool steel , actually it's a little more like bluing . http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkerizing


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow Jim..that's amazing!  You are not kidding..that had to take a long time.  I'm sending you that Xanax you need ASAP ! :laugh:


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 10, 2010)

That's beyond words, incredible work.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Nov 10, 2010)

thetalbott4 said:


> There are people such as myself who feel pretty good about themselves after successflully tapping some threads on a kitless build....and then this shows up. lol. Man, what a work of art that is. How long does something like that take?




Scott,   I have about 50 hours in this thing but it was worth it 

Skiprat, "Parkerizing is a surface treatment to give the steel a rustproof finish


I would like to thank everyone for all the positive comments, everyone on the IAP is a true craftsman, weather the pen took 5 minutes or 100 hours we should all be proud of our accomplishments


----------



## el_d (Nov 10, 2010)

I keep going back to it looking at it  and I noticed that you are using a liquid graphite refill??

Where did you find that???


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Nov 10, 2010)

el_d said:


> I keep going back to it looking at it  and I noticed that you are using a liquid graphite refill??
> 
> Where did you find that???




Believe it or not Walmart, Sharpie has a new "Liquid Pencil" that uses a real nifty liquid graphite insert, they run about $2   Here is a picture

 I went with a pencil on this one because a Tommy gun should be shooting lead :biggrin:


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Nov 10, 2010)

Phunky_2003 said:


> Wow that is amazing.  Quite breathtaking piece of work.  If I am looking at that right the round clip locks in by pulling the slide back?  Is that right.  You do some absolutely fantastic work.  I wouldnt mind seeing some of your work in person.  It might make me end up throwing all my stuff away though.
> 
> Again its great to see you posting again.




Phunky, Thanks for the complement Next time you are in Chesapeake city drop in for a visit.  You are correct pulling the cocking handle back locks the magazine in place.  Thanks again for the kind words.:cat:


----------



## btboone (Nov 10, 2010)

Very Cool cat!


----------

